# Any effective tricks to keep a stock tank algae-free?



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Every summer we put a new kiddie-pool out for the ducks to swim in (during that short time of year when it's not raining in Oregon). Our duck pool always ends up as a huge algae colony, in spite of my daughter's daily dumping of the water and cursory scrubbing with a rough sponge. I'd like to use a stock tank to water the goats this summer, but don't want them drinking algae water. Are there any tricks to keeping the growth down (and that I could use in our duckie-pool, too)?


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

I've been wondering about this, too! My ducklings can make their pool green and nasty in just a few minutes. I can't imagine what I'm going to do this summer. Our goats just have a bucket; I don't usually dump it entirely unless it's been hot for a while. I'll be interested in finding out if anyone has some answers!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I saw something on caprine supply to help keep sludge out. It was called goat trough protector and it said it was safe for all animals.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

WitchHazel said:


> I've been wondering about this, too! My ducklings can make their pool green and nasty in just a few minutes. I can't imagine what I'm going to do this summer. Our goats just have a bucket; I don't usually dump it entirely unless it's been hot for a while. I'll be interested in finding out if anyone has some answers!


Hi WitchHazel,

Nice to see another NW Oregonian on here!
I just read on Google that some people keep goldfish in their little pools, to help keep the algae and mosquitos down. My kids would probably think that idea is perfect - more pets!


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Brink4 said:


> I saw something on caprine supply to help keep sludge out. It was called goat trough protector and it said it was safe for all animals.


I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Goldfish... Hmmm... Judging by the way my ducklings chase anything that moves, I don't think that goldfish would stand a chance. Not to mention, we have two cats who routinely catch and kill anything smaller than a coyote. The other two cats wouldn't care, though....

Goat trough protector, huh? I'll have to do some researching, too.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

You put pre 1982 pennies in the bird bath to keep algae at bay. The copper does it. As long as you don't have sheep, you could try emptying a copper bolus into the clean water and see what that does.


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I have heard Apple Cider Vinegar can keep birdbaths and chicken waterers from growing algae, might work for this too?


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

we put some large sized rocks in the water tank and that helped a lot. then we added goldfish and its been the perfect combo. no algae, no mosquitoes.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I keep a little bleach in their water and it works wonders!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I have just started using ACV in my small water trough. It isn't perfect but definitely keeps it cleaner! Also nice to have it in the water with my boys drinking from this.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Acv


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

During the summer time we change out the big water tanks and use like a 12 quart bucket with an auto waterer. Not only does this supply a fresher water to the goats but because it is fresher, it keeps the algae growth down. We strap the bucket by the handle to a piece of cattle panel by a dog collar at a height that they can drink outta but high enough so they dont poop in it. Then we have a small pallet to the side of it so the kids can get on it and drink as well. Need to use the flat back buckets for the auto waterer though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well first, put your tanks in the shade away from even diffused light if possible. 
Place it away from feeding areas as well, eliminate messy hay mouths in the water. 
Algae grows in stagnant water so, only fill the tank 3/4 of the way up and leave a tiny trickle falling into one end from a few inches up. This will aerate the water. The goats will get used to it quickly and drink enough to keep it from overflowing. 
Use a 4 inch fish net to skim the biological waste off the top surface of the water daily. 
Gold Fish fight algae by eating the same nutrients the algae needs but, guppies will do the same thing with a lot less poop. 

If you do use fish, make sure they come from a snail free fish tank. Water snails carry Liver Fluke. 
Do Not use Vinegar in a metal tank, it leaches the lead out of the metal. 
Look carefully at chemical products even those that claim to be "natural" most of them are copper sulfate which can poison your livestock.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

ACV has worked very well for us...but like Jill said, we don't use it in anything metal.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

ACV works well in plastic buckets (don't use in metal).
Diatomaceous Earth works very well also. I use a combination of ACV and DE.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh yeah, only in plastic, which is what I use...


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

We use a rubber bucket for our goats, but there are only three of them. I don't know if my ducks would object to vinegar in their water, since they do so much bathing and preening. I'll have to give it a try.

Not that we could afford it, but I wonder if colloidal silver in the water would do something similar?


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> During the summer time we change out the big water tanks and use like a 12 quart bucket with an auto waterer. Not only does this supply a fresher water to the goats but because it is fresher, it keeps the algae growth down. We strap the bucket by the handle to a piece of cattle panel by a dog collar at a height that they can drink outta but high enough so they dont poop in it. Then we have a small pallet to the side of it so the kids can get on it and drink as well. Need to use the flat back buckets for the auto waterer though.


I totally agree with using a smaller waterer! We replaced one of our big barrel waterers with a small sized auto waterer (I think its the same size that pigs use) also and it has been great. The bowl only holds about a quart of water so even in the winter (CA winter at least), they empty it so often that it doesn't freeze. It stays super clean, no algae or dirt at all.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

There's these little burlap bags that have a type of straw or wood inside of them. I think it maybe similar to the birtch swamp cooler pads but we put that inside our fish pond and it did help some to keep the algae down. I tried all sorts of things to help keep our fish pond clean. We also used those little livestock balls that are made of plastic and have a filter inside of them that are supposed to help. All of these things help but with warm weather, it's a continual battle to keep water pools clean. dump out and reuse that water on your lawn or plants.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I've tried the burlap bags with straw and didn't see a difference. I like Mosquito Dunks. They keep mosquitos away and do a little for algae. I used to overflow all the tanks but our state is under 25% mandatory water reduction and the county is under 30% water reduction. Now I do a combo of goldfish, mosquito dunks and some overflowing.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a thought for the duck pond. I wonder if it would help to coat the new kiddie pool with surf board wax and reapply occasionally through the summer. At least it would spray out cleaner with the hose.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I had a thought for the duck pond. I wonder if it would help to coat the new kiddie pool with surf board wax and reapply occasionally through the summer. At least it would spray out cleaner with the hose.


And maybe we'll get some cool board shorts for the ducks to wear. ;-)


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Sounds worth trying!

Thanks for all of the suggestions, everybody!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Naw...Long board all the way :lol:


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Several of you have said not to use ACV in metal containers. Is that true even with stainless steel pots? Will the ACV leach harmful metals from stainless steel?

thanks


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

bornagain62511 said:


> Several of you have said not to use ACV in metal containers. Is that true even with stainless steel pots? Will the ACV leach harmful metals from stainless steel?
> 
> thanks


I do believe it's anything steel or metal, but we'll see what the experts think


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

I use those burlap bags called Algae Tamers. They have barley straw inside. It's the barley straw that kills the algae. You could also get the barley extract from the pet stores to do the same thing. I also use the mosquito dunks to get rid of mosquito larvae. Guppies are a nice idea. I might have to get some.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So a few years ago I caught some little catfish and perch and thought it would be cool to put them in my horses trough. Well they disappeared. So I put more and they disappeared also. So I put more and really watched. My QH was playing with and eating them! I am not joking. She would catch and throw them around and eventually swallow them!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've heard that horses will eat fish, deer do too. They can gobble up a 14 inch trout :lol:


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

Goldfish work well but they multiply so fast. I have given hundreds away, need to do it again. Here we have blue herons that come and eat the goldfish, drives the anatolians crazy.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I have attempted the goldfish. I just have to make sure the LGD doesn't eat them!


----------

